# Patitionner le disque dur pour installer linux ubuntu



## galilei (1 Février 2007)

Bonsoir,

J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un Macbook, je débute donc. Je suis en fac de science, et on commence à travailler sur le langage C  avec  Linux. Le prof nous a dit qu'il faudrait installer Linux ubuntu sur nos portables en partitionnant le disque dur. J'ai trouvé un site qui explique comment faire mais j'aimerai savoir votre avis sur le fait de partitionner le disque dur.
J' en ai parlé avec plusieurs amis et certains me disent que c'est bien, d'autres que c'est une mauvaise chose. Donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

Merci.


----------



## arcank (1 Février 2007)

C'est de toute fa&#231;on n&#233;cessaire si tu veux installer un autre OS. ENsuite, le fait de partitionner fait reconnaitre ton disque comme plusieurs disques qui monteront sur le bureau. Ca peut servir, par exemple pour s&#233;parer une partition avec l'OS de d&#233;marrage et une autre avec tes fichiers.

OSX Facile: Partitionner

Le site en g&#233;n&#233;ral (tr&#232;s pratique, clair et bien fait)


----------



## Warflo (3 Février 2007)

Sinon, tu peux très bien faire du C sous mac os X.


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Février 2007)

+1 Warflo.


Sous Mac OS X, tu as le terminal, et si tu installe les outils d&#233;veloppeurs, tu aura aussi GCC et les outils disponible sous Linux.
Si il t'en manque, la plupart sont disponible via MacPorts ou Fink



Si tu connais des gens dans le m&#234;me cas que toi mais sous Windows et qui ne veulent pas partitionner leur disque, dis leurs qu'il existe Cygwin, mais qu'il pourrait aussi ne pas partitionner et installer Linux (&#231;a enl&#232;ve m&#234;me les virus de faire comme &#231;a).


----------

